# MY MUSIC FUCKING SUCKS



## bip (Nov 11, 2021)

how did this happen
at what point did it get worse
bipjeffers.bandcamp.com


----------



## MetalBryan (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm enjoying the Still Scum album. I love that live from a living room folk punk shit.


----------



## Colinleath (Nov 12, 2021)

bip said:


> how did this happen
> at what point did it get worse
> bipjeffers.bandcamp.com


From one bum to another, it's a little shouty and fast but some people like that. I like stuff like
 (passenger let her go, though the version i like i don't think is that one, it's too fast and instrumental vs acapella voice which i prefer.)

I didn't notice a huge change from the top (newer?) to the bottom (older?). Except the most recent (?) were very short. And to be fair i only tried four or five.

Actually, here's something better than that passenger example:



Netanel Goldberg.

He's pretty directly wired to the great mystery. . .

And if you start doing that, you don't really get to be a bum any more.





He's pretty well known for this:




Here's me singing with him and his partner one shabbat in Tzrufa:
https://app.box.com/s/bopucyi7y8fntmey9c4cjxhqz5k3cnv4
https://app.box.com/s/yw969u26ho2pyvz0frmir54tf48io9zr
The deep out of tune part is me.

The other (musical) recordings from that year (not me) are pretty cool too:
Box - https://app.box.com/s/q28acsbrrzdqdu19y7shehur1ickr318 ignore the straight voice ones. . . Too mental.

Here are Micronesians singing in Hawaii. (Oahu) . . Their church service.
https://app.box.com/s/j1bu5vm28zzfqmvn118wgabyki43b6g2
Here's a full moon jam from hills above oahu. . .

Box - https://app.box.com/s/rvkw93cdz8c6gujymvp8o35x3ulig745 (2015)


I think you've got to be in the right place, mentally, physically, spiritually, locationally. . . Community wise, 

To make good music. . .


Leonard Cohen is a granddaddy of this sort of thing:
 (the least noisy version i could find at the moment)


 (the man himself)


Here's another God I've been privileged to know in person:








But i think he's best around the campfire making up songs on the fly. . . 

Jesse Berd • Berdhouse 




What's on Instagram may be the best for me:


And that the best song for STP!

He's 1 in 50,000,000 and makes his money growing food for a rich guy in Santa Cruz, not from music. . .



(He shows up around 12 min in)


. (you've got to keep swiping to the next photo to play the whole song).


Most/ all musicians repeat themselves in the same song, musically, words wise. Jesse just about never does. . . If the words are the same, there's a different musical twist, if the music's the same there's a verbal twist. Can never get bored. 



Pilgrim, thank you for getting me to spend this time thinking about what music i do think it's good. . . Let me know when you do like what you're making again.


----------



## bip (Nov 19, 2021)

dm me


----------



## BoardedUp (Dec 3, 2021)

It's all Christmas songs for me at the moment haha


----------

